# anyone have experience with SEO blog reviews?



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

I recieved an email from this company:
http://blog.seoblogreviews.com/
inviting me to do reviews on products/websites and be paid for it. I guess you name your price-too high you get no "jobs" too low and your stuck with that amount forever while doing business with them.
So how one would determine a price I have no clue.
The other bit I found interesting was you choice of how to be paid was through paypal, moneybookers or EPASSPORTE...HUH?
Anyway, there was no other information or examples on the stuff you would review and this is more of a intrigue thing for me then actually doing it.
They wrote me a letter stating they would like to know if I would do paid reviews on my main blog site.
Anyone do this stuff and/or deal with the above site?


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

If you want to do something like this, try a more reputable company like Payperpost or any others floating around. There is the potential for a penalty from SE's if your blog is to be found doing paid reviews without nofollow links. You should also familiarize yourself with the new FTC law that goes into effect this coming December (I believe that's the right time it goes into effect) concerning disclosure of affiliates and paid testimonials.


----------



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

Thank you How Do I.
I actually have no interest in doing paid reviews but had never had someone directly invite me to do them before. I was looking into it for a friend who I told about the email and since she was interested.
I'm not one to do that kind of stuff. Just not my bag.
I will pass on to her the advice you gave.
Thanks again.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I find it hard to believe that payperpost is a reputable company, saying you can make $54,000.00 in a month........sounds like snake oil to me.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Just curious, where you got that figure from?


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

My mom uses both Payperpost and a few other sites for reviews. She makes about $100 per month on reviews, plus about $200 every 6 months selling ad space on her blog, and gets a TON of free products to review. She's also an online giveaway junkie, so gets hundreds of dollars worth of freebies every week from the giveaways that she enters. She's retired and disabled, so this is just a way for her to make a bit of extra spending money and have some fun. I benefit because she's constantly bringing home toys and clothing for children that she/I get to review together, and food goods (including the recent picks of coconut flour, hard red winter wheat, coconut oil and others) and I get all of those because she doesn't cook at all. 

I would say that for a bit of extra income this would be a fun thing to do at home. However, to make a living...I'm not sure it's really possible. You'd be better served to get a voice to type software like Dragon Naturally Speaking and write articles for Constant Content or Associated Content. I know folks that make $100 a day in their spare time doing this.


----------

